# Carrera 1887 - my thoughts



## vanilla.coffee

Let me say, this watch simply oozes class.










I bought this new from the Westfields boutique in White City London last week and have worn it every day since. 
This will become a fixture on my wrist for a while I think. It wears well as dress or casually and does not fail to attract passing glances from others.

It has a little more depth than my 2014-2 and is a little heavier than my Cal 17 Grand Carrera. You do not forget that this is on your wrist and yet it remains comfortable to wear due to the Carrera bracelet which in my opinion ranks amongst the best in looks and feel. This is a class watch.










In terms of accuracy, it gains around +3 regardless of on the wrist or crown down resting at night. The seconds sweep due to the small hand is 'spring drive' smooth and the chrono sweep is smooth and consistent across its 360 degrees. The crown has a very high quality feel when winding and the pushers have a lovely weighted action.

The hour markers on the dial catch the light beautifully and the case reflects day and night wonderfully across its polished surfaces.

Overall, I am super thrilled with this Carrera and I should have bought one a while ago already! Pictures do not do the watch justice and anyone who has been thinking of looking at this piece should not hesitate but try one on - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## drunken monkey

what column wheel and rotor combo do you have on yours?
we should try to arrange an 1887 get together one of these days to compare V2 and V3 models.


----------



## Split Second

No shame in owning a Carrera - great pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

drunken monkey said:


> what column wheel and rotor combo do you have on yours?
> we should try to arrange an 1887 get together one of these days to compare V2 and V3 models.


Here you go, the movement in mine.

I think the rotor is a running change in the V3 and mine must be an earlier V3 going by the -2 suffix on the model number on mine as mine has the earlier rotor.


----------



## vidizzle

very nice watch indeed, i love and baby mine


----------



## zerophase

drunken monkey said:


> what column wheel and rotor combo do you have on yours?
> we should try to arrange an 1887 get together one of these days to compare V2 and V3 models.


I second this. Can we see a line up of all the different 1887 versions?

Anyways, brillant looking watch. Great choice, and fantastic watch!


----------



## jokr82

Congratulations Vanilla coffee I Totally Agrre with You.

This watch It Is the best watch that i Have.

I Have 4 watches, And I always Love the Carrera, because the Carrera, I love it the brand Tag Heur, when I have 15 years old.

So Now I have 29 years old, and I have My Tag Heuer Collections Complete.

I bought it, in Duty Free, in my country Brasil, because the price here was cheaper than Barcelona and London, when I visited these countries.

So enough talk, My says Hi, I almost wear it every day, this watch it´s in Two Words It´s Absolute Fantastic!!


----------



## calibre 11

Very nice Gents. I usually prefer the 1887 on a leather strap, but have to say looking at your photos it does look great on the bracelet too.

dc


----------



## dero

My 1887 is on bracelet. I love the way the bracelet is designed with the mostly brushed and small polished links. I especially love the join of the bracelet to the case.

That said, I am looking at getting a black strap for it to wear in the dryer winter months and give me a bit of a change.

My first watch was a S/el back in 1996. My lovely now-wife bought me a Link a couple of years ago and that fired me up into watches. On seeing the 1887 I was entranced and couldn't resist getting one myself. I would have preferred the case to be a few mm thinner and overall slightly lighter but now that I've got used to it, I don't really notice the weight of the watch anymore. Like Vanilla Coffee's report, I too find the watch sitting around +3-5 seconds per day in terms of accuracy.

Only thing I'd want to do is to find out how to get the high-polish back onto the steel of the case. I managed to nick my watch so on the outside of the top-right of the case, opposite the strap-bar, it has a light scratch on it. Not really noticeable by anyone but since I know it's there, it stands out like dog's balls.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

DC, as I said to you on twitter - it was your review on C11 that swung it for me. I visited the boutique to try it on and was sold right there. 
So once again, thank you sir. 

Dero, get yourself a cape cod polishing cloth for your scratch. They can work wonders.


----------



## calibre 11

Pleasure Mr. Coffee- I can see why you love it.

Enjoy

dc


----------



## devilmoon

Fantastic looking watch, Vanilla Coffee. And it looks pretty nice with your dress shirt and jacket sleeves--very classy! Definitely plan to yet one of these before the end of summer.


----------



## Mac

vanilla.coffee said:


> Let me say, this watch simply oozes class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this new from the Westfields boutique in White City London last week and have worn it every day since.
> This will become a fixture on my wrist for a while I think. It wears well as dress or casually and does not fail to attract passing glances from others.
> 
> It has a little more depth than my 2014-2 and is a little heavier than my Cal 17 Grand Carrera. You do not forget that this is on your wrist and yet it remains comfortable to wear due to the Carrera bracelet which in my opinion ranks amongst the best in looks and feel. This is a class watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of accuracy, it gains around +3 regardless of on the wrist or crown down resting at night. The seconds sweep due to the small hand is 'spring drive' smooth and the chrono sweep is smooth and consistent across its 360 degrees. The crown has a very high quality feel when winding and the pushers have a lovely weighted action.
> 
> The hour markers on the dial catch the light beautifully and the case reflects day and night wonderfully across its polished surfaces.
> 
> Overall, I am super thrilled with this Carrera and I should have bought one a while ago already! Pictures do not do the watch justice and anyone who has been thinking of looking at this piece should not hesitate but try one on - you will not be disappointed.


Looks awesome on your wrist!
Can I ask what size your wrists are?
I am tempted by one of these but have reservations as to how it will wear on my 6.7" wrist, which is also not ver wide across the top?


----------



## dero

Mac said:


> I am tempted by one of these but have reservations as to how it will wear on my 6.7" wrist, which is also not ver wide across the top?


My wrist is 6.5-6.7" depending on where it's measured. It wears absolutely fine. Proportions against my wrist are great.


----------



## peenoise

i have the same watch but mine is CAR2110-3, 
why is it we have a different design a rotor at the back..?

i just bought my carrera caliber 1887, 2 weeks back here in an authorized tag heuer shop in Abu Dhabi..


----------



## Perseus

Looks great! I especially like the case back and the pushers.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

John Mark Booc said:


> i have the same watch but mine is CAR2110-3,
> why is it we have a different design a rotor at the back..?
> 
> i just bought my carrera caliber 1887, 2 weeks back here in an authorized tag heuer shop in Abu Dhabi..
> View attachment 812372


Yours is a newer rotor design.


----------



## mimetic

vanilla.coffee said:


> DC, as I said to you on twitter - it was your review on C11 that swung it for me. I visited the boutique to try it on and was sold right there.
> So once again, thank you sir.
> 
> Dero, get yourself a cape cod polishing cloth for your scratch. They can work wonders.


Beautiful watch, congratulations. It's very close to being my 'grail' watch at this stage.

Can you please provide a link to the review on C11 that you mentioned? I'd like to read it.


----------



## PrasadD

vanilla.coffee said:


> Let me say, this watch simply oozes class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this new from the Westfields boutique in White City London last week and have worn it every day since.
> This will become a fixture on my wrist for a while I think. It wears well as dress or casually and does not fail to attract passing glances from others.
> 
> It has a little more depth than my 2014-2 and is a little heavier than my Cal 17 Grand Carrera. You do not forget that this is on your wrist and yet it remains comfortable to wear due to the Carrera bracelet which in my opinion ranks amongst the best in looks and feel. This is a class watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of accuracy, it gains around +3 regardless of on the wrist or crown down resting at night. The seconds sweep due to the small hand is 'spring drive' smooth and the chrono sweep is smooth and consistent across its 360 degrees. The crown has a very high quality feel when winding and the pushers have a lovely weighted action.
> 
> The hour markers on the dial catch the light beautifully and the case reflects day and night wonderfully across its polished surfaces.
> 
> Overall, I am super thrilled with this Carrera and I should have bought one a while ago already! Pictures do not do the watch justice and anyone who has been thinking of looking at this piece should not hesitate but try one on - you will not be disappointed.


Wow - mindblowing pics, the best I have seen so far for 1887


----------



## Telbert78

How you get such nice pictures up?? Mine won't upload if the resolution is too high.

lovely watch though!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Telbert78 said:


> How you get such nice pictures up?? Mine won't upload if the resolution is too high.
> 
> lovely watch though!


I mostly take my watch pics with my iphone and upload to photobucket.


----------



## Watch OCD

nice watch..congrats
these are some very good pics for an iphone...or any phone


----------



## PrasadD

Watch OCD said:


> nice watch..congrats
> these are some very good pics for an iphone...or any phone


1887 has too many reflective components, the idea is to angle the phone in such a way that you dont catch the reflection. Also using no flash helps. In this case the blue shade (maybe its Vanilla Coffee's sleeve or something else) makes picture look even better


----------

